# my two



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

thought i would post a couple of pics

this is henry








and this is ethel


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

they are beautiful!!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww they are adorable


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely looking cats you have there


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Bootifull.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

thought i would add a pic















neighbours cat saying hi


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely cats


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

I love to see cats walking freely on the kitchen tops, says a lots about owners: *unconditional love*Bless!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

Elena said:


> I love to see cats walking freely on the kitchen tops, says a lots about owners: *unconditional love*Bless!


hehe what ya saying  i cant help it im mad


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

nici said:


> hehe what ya saying  i cant help it im mad


I am mad too! I think this kind of madness is a blessing. My cats never heard and have no idea what word "NO" means. Its a greatest plesure to spoil them.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics


----------

